# shroomin...



## pendragun1 (Apr 14, 2004)

i know its early, but with the light winter does anyone else think they may be starting earlier? think the ground still needs to get around 50, but not sure.


----------



## rose1989 (Feb 4, 2012)

Makes sense to me. It definitely has been milder this year. Good idea to check early.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm curious if the lack of snow will make a difference. I think they'll come up the same time as always.


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm curious about the lack of snow and the warm weather throughout winter myself. I didn't expect to find any early last year with the winter being what it was, but I found the early black morels earlier than I had any previous year. Hard to say... I just hope it is a bumper year though, it's been a long time since all of my spots produced in numbers.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Even with out all the snow, we have had a lot of rain this year. The ground is still cold so until it warms up and stays over 50 for awhile no shrooms. I am hoping for a bumper crop this year. Had a bad year last year.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

usually around Easter


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Last year I was on them for the first time.Found at least a bag every time.I know that isn't many but it is when you never find them lol. Learned that even though a place has a lot of people looking still can find a lot. Even found some just outside a tent site with tent on it. Hope it was as good as it was for me last year . 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

later half of April, nuff said.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Just found the first flower of the year! Spring will be here soon


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Mushijobah, I agree. We picked our first mushrooms April 15 last year. We found a few a week earlier, just didn't pick them because they were just coming up. Were going to have to see a lot warmer temperatures than high 50's that's for sure.


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

Last year we went to caesar creek for a week during easter for morels. Did pretty good during that trip with about 100 mushrooms total for the week. We also have dying apple trees in our yard and some coniferous trees in our and neighbors yard that produce morels. Very excited about morel season coming up. If fish are swimming in my brain then mushrooms are growing out of my ears.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Last night I was at the Giant Eagle Market District store in Upper Arlington. They were selling dry morels for $219/lb. Didn't try to see how many dried ones were in a pound. Just made me anxious for spring.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

i think it might have somthing to do with the amount of daylight in a day


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Thinking about getting out and looking for mushrooms this season I love morels but don't know anyone who picks them regularly anymore. Any pointers?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Depends on what shrooms ur after as diff ones like diff habitat.as a general rule though find old mature timber and u will find morels. the key is finding a woods that not many people have access to as they will be picked as fast as they pop up.look on east and west hillsides spots where the warm sun hits the woods floor the longest.yellow sponge can be found anywhere,somtimes along woods edges in grassy areas and green spots inside a woods.other then yellows other ones dont like to grow after recent tmbering.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Morels would be what I'm after! Then any others I may come across while hunting morels are fine also


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't think the the mild winter will have much effect on this years crop, we just need decent rain and warm temperatures during the fruiting stage, I'll be out on April 1st With high hopes 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I meant there are diff spieces of morels and some of each like to grow in diff locations. blk songe,yellow sponge,long stems,grey sponge.morels look different then any of the poisenous kind.there are a few other then morel that u can eat but harder to identify and best to stay away from.id suggest studying pics on the net or books if your not familure with the diff ones.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

almost a solid week of 50 this week. then snow at end but it all could change. hoping for a great year


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

leftfordead88 is right. Only thing that matters is the right weather at the right time. Rain then sun, temps 50 at night & 60 during the day. Last 2 weeks of April & all of May. BUMPER CROP. Here it comes.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

So do any of you guys forage for other goodies when your out foraging for mushrooms, like ramps? I just love thoughs ramps!!!lol I stock enough away to last til the next season, freeze and/or dehydrate the bulbs and greens they're great in stews, soups and fresh ones fried with potatos and bacon, with a side of morels......doesn't get much tastier than that!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im sure mother nature will offer her shrooms to us this year, and at 219.00 a pound dang im rich i got abought 9lb,in the freezer but there ready to cook i dont like them dryed, and they taste just like i just picked them,ask mushrooman i just made some for him 3 weeks ago,im ready to get my pic on,markfish


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

need consistent temps above 50 to get the ground warm - then hang on! hoping for a big year this year


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

markfish said:


> im sure mother nature will offer her shrooms to us this year, and at 219.00 a pound dang im rich


That 219 a pound must be for dried morels, there're ton of places on the web selling fresh or frozen morels for $25 per lb.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> Thinking about getting out and looking for mushrooms this season I love morels but don't know anyone who picks them regularly anymore. Any pointers?
> 
> Looks like I gotta go get my shroom pics, off my old puter.
> 
> ...


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

You know my relative? Who is that? 


-Ryan Boyer


----------

